# Silver Eagle"s sold out!



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

U.S. American Eagle Silver Coins Now “Sold Out”

Last week, we wrote about the strong sales of American Eagle gold and silver coins at the U.S. Mint in September and October. Last week, the silver coins “sold out.” Last Wednesday, November 5, the Mint told authorized coin dealers that “due to the tremendous demand we have experienced in the last several weeks, the U.S. Mint has temporarily sold out of its American Eagle Silver Bullion Coins. We … will advise you when additional inventory will be available for sale.”


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's amazing. Only precious metals can be so in demand that their availability goes to zero along with their price. LOL.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

Actually I was reading that the derivatives market is what is driving the price down, not the actual PM. Once again the brokers and banks are screwing with the actual market, trading paper and not actual silver.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Silver eagles sold out, supply cannot meet demand.
Yet, some say PM'S have no value--- go figure--


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

tango said:


> Silver eagles sold out, supply cannot meet demand.
> Yet, some say PM'S have no value--- go figure--


Buy low now sell high later maybe? The price is attractive.


----------



## anosh (Feb 7, 2015)

Please note I do not recommend PMs as an investment. I do believe 70-642 they'd make life a little easier during the start of a SHTF and well after (not much in between). As I recall people seem to complain (as I did as a youngster ) about the dealer mark up....."too much" I hear the cries. You see when I was 20 years old and working full time as a police officer and going to college full time I use to buy Canadian Maple. Leaf $5 silver one ounce coins. My local dealer charged me $5.90 plus tax and so it came to $6.25 most of the time. He didn't care if I bought 1, 5 or 20 he always charged me that same per coin mark up and it really bugged me. So much so that after 300 or 350 coins I quit. Over two years I bought from him and no break, but today I can't complain.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been buying and selling silver since 2003. American silver eagles sell out every year. And every year it is used as a marketing ploy.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you. I knew this but I find silver bugs often refusing to admit it. Some think it's the EOTWAWKI each time.



alterego said:


> I have been buying and selling silver since 2003. American silver eagles sell out every year. And every year it is used as a marketing ploy.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Silver Eagles are fine to own. But WTSHTF, and the U.S. dollar instantly turns into toilet paper, the best type of silver to own are the pre-1965 U.S. half-dollars, quarters, and dimes. Why is that? Because the average Joe probably doesn't have a clue what the hell a Silver American Eagle is, but just about EVERYBODY knows that pre-1965 U.S. coins are 90% silver.

So collect those Franklin half dollars, Washington quarters, and Roosevelt and Mercury dimes. The markup is a lot less than the SAEs, so you get more bang for your buck, too.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Pre-65 coins are fine. But my guess is in a currency crisis, people will learn PDQ what has value, and that includes SAEs.


----------

